# First pot call



## B Rogers (Jul 11, 2018)

I started making duck calls a few months back but recently attempted a turkey pot call after reading up on specs and factors influencing sound. I went with a walnut pot with copper over glass. I turned a walnut striker to match but it mellowed the sound compared to a store bought polymer striker. Any advice on the best natural wood striker material? Also, anyone ever tried an acrylic tipped striker?
-Bryson

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Jul 12, 2018)

I like HARD woods for a striker.

Experiment with top weight.

Pretty pot and walnut is my fav.

As you've found, the striker has as much to do with tone as the pot.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## B Rogers (Jul 12, 2018)

FLQuacker said:


> I like HARD woods for a striker.
> 
> Experiment with top weight.
> 
> ...


Will do. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Ray D (Jul 12, 2018)

Nice looking pot call. Copper would not be my first choice for a playing surface on my first call. Lol. In my opinion, not the most user friendly. Sounds like you may already have experience playing this type surface though. As Flquacker already stated, play around with top weight as well as lengths.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## B Rogers (Jul 12, 2018)

Ray D said:


> Nice looking pot call. Copper would not be my first choice for a playing surface on my first call. Lol. In my opinion, not the most user friendly. Sounds like you may already have experience playing this type surface though. As Flquacker already stated, play around with top weight as well as lengths.


I liked the looks of it so I thought what the heck, I'll give it a shot. It sounds decent. Definitely has turkey sounds and yelps will roll over so I was happy with that. Maybe it'll be better with a different striker. Any thoughts about how an acrylic tip would sound on it?


----------



## Ray D (Jul 12, 2018)

B Rogers said:


> I liked the looks of it so I thought what the heck, I'll give it a shot. It sounds decent. Definitely has turkey sounds and yelps will roll over so I was happy with that. Maybe it'll be better with a different striker. Any thoughts about how an acrylic tip would sound on it?


I’m just not a copper fan. Tried a few and don’t like em. I primarily hunt with a slate, ceramic and an anodized aluminum call.


----------



## Ray D (Jul 12, 2018)

Just noticed your stippling on your striker... nice touch.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Jul 12, 2018)

Ray D said:


> I’m just not a copper fan. Tried a few and don’t like em. I primarily hunt with a slate, ceramic and an anodized aluminum call.


I've got some slate, aluminum and glass to try on future ones. Haven't ordered any crystal or ceramic. I'm sure I will at some point. A lot of the folks I'm making them for now are basically putting them up to look at. Ha ha. I definitely want a good sound but this is a good opportunity to see what works and doesn't while making some pretty calls for folks that only hunt occasionally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Jul 13, 2018)

Just my likes...crystal better than glass.

Ceramic....yuk

Got a few anodized Al that are killer sounding...

You can always trust slate

For me, copper is the hardest to tune with a striker. 

Last season I used graphite tube striker pegs in heads I turned....they are not forgiving but sound awesome on multiple surfaces


----------



## B Rogers (Jul 13, 2018)

FLQuacker said:


> Just my likes...crystal better than glass.
> 
> Ceramic....yuk
> 
> ...


Good to know. Appreciate the tips. I've got one anodized Al playing surface. I was about to restock from brookside. So I'll be sure to get some crystal playing surfaces and carbon tips. I'm gonna try acrylic tips as well. What's your favorite for sound boards?


----------



## Ray D (Jul 13, 2018)

Check out Grassy creek as well. That’s where we get our bead blasted anodized aluminum. We mostly use glass for soundboards for all the playing surfaces I mentioned on an early post.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 13, 2018)

I have made many a copper call, and i was always using straight grained hardwoods for the strikers. Osage and AZ Ironwood and AFB works great. I would do some adjusting on the striker, 5/16" dia. at least 6" long shaft, then if you are set on the top being that large I would mount it in your chuck and drill out a tapered hole about 3/4 of the length of your bell. This will not only reduce your weight but also act as a sound bellows. Always try to get your strikers to balance out to where you have a hair more weight distribution towards the tip, like in the pic. You will see an improvement on the handling when the striker feels good and balanced while you are using it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## B Rogers (Jul 13, 2018)

How about a good durable finish? I've read a lot of folks like waterlox and velvit oil but I've never tried either


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 13, 2018)

I have used thin CA glue and also a friction polish by Mylar. The thing with friction polishes is the wait time to cure after you polish them to withstand moisture, like a couple weeks. The CA glue should be applied in and out, be sure to take some scotch brite to the inside after it dries, this will eliminate any excess glue and keep from interfering with your glue used to hold your soundboard in place, especially if it is glass. On the out side once the glue has dried, take some 600 grit to it lightly to take down any build ups, then coat once more, let it dry and then apply a light buffing with soft cotton cloth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rogers (Jul 13, 2018)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> I have made many a copper call, and i was always using straight grained hardwoods for the strikers. Osage and AZ Ironwood and AFB works great. I would do some adjusting on the striker, 5/16" dia. at least 6" long shaft, then if you are set on the top being that large I would mount it in your chuck and drill out a tapered hole about 3/4 of the length of your bell. This will not only reduce your weight but also act as a sound bellows. Always try to get your strikers to balance out to where you have a hair more weight distribution towards the tip, like in the pic. You will see an improvement on the handling when the striker feels good and balanced while you are using it.View attachment 150036


Thank you very much. Didn't know that. I'll have to see if I can round up some iron wood or osage for strikers.


----------



## B Rogers (Jul 13, 2018)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> I have made many a copper call, and i was always using straight grained hardwoods for the strikers. Osage and AZ Ironwood and AFB works great. I would do some adjusting on the striker, 5/16" dia. at least 6" long shaft, then if you are set on the top being that large I would mount it in your chuck and drill out a tapered hole about 3/4 of the length of your bell. This will not only reduce your weight but also act as a sound bellows. Always try to get your strikers to balance out to where you have a hair more weight distribution towards the tip, like in the pic. You will see an improvement on the handling when the striker feels good and balanced while you are using it.View attachment 150036


That's a nice striker. What type wood is that?


----------



## The100road (Jul 13, 2018)

B Rogers said:


> That's a nice striker. What type wood is that?



Ssssassssszzszs $$$$$$$$

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 13, 2018)

snakewood


----------



## Stu (Aug 13, 2018)

Very nicely done for a first call, you are well on your way to becoming a master call maker.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

